# Ex RN mms.



## peter.r (Nov 6, 2007)

Iam looking for info on ex RN mms sold after the war for conversion to fishing
craft. Some were sold to companies in Norway,Denmark and Holland as well as
in the UK.If possible Iam trying to fit names to RN numbers,any little bit of 
info would be a great help.
Thanks peter.r


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Peter,
If you click here : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12279 , and follow the instructions to get access to the fishing gallery you will be able to see the following ex-Admirality MFV's

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=60762
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=60763
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=62567
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=93481
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91856
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=91855
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=82804
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=65956
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=50011
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=38356
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=24727
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19790
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=20608
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2408
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2409
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2410
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5512
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5835
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=10512
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2336
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2365
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2405
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2406
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2407
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=42594
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=38502
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=40025
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=22923


----------



## peter.r (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Davie for the info
peter.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

This is all confusing. MFVs were not MMSs (Micky Mouses). Exactly what are we looking for?
Gil.


----------



## peter.r (Nov 6, 2007)

gil. What Iam after are the motor minesweepers built during the war.There 
was two types, mk 1 was 165t, 105(pp) 119(oa), numbered 1-118 123-313.
Mk2 was 255t 126(pp) 139(oa), numbered1001-1090. All were wood built,and engined with what was available at the time.The mk 1 were built 1940-1944
and the mk 21943-1945.Some of both types were keeped in service after the
war,some as training vessels for the RNVR. peter


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought that was the case Peter, so I am afraid you are no nearer and I regret that I cannot help.
Gil.


----------

